# Combination Antenna/Dish Mast



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I am looking for a place to buy a satellite dish mast/bracket that also allows an antenna to be mounted above the dish.

Any ideas?


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

It may be easier below the dish because then you do not interfere with the satellite sight line. You can slide the dish bracket on a 1-5/8" (?) OD tube, some say fence post. Again depending on your dish elevation you may have to have the dish nearly on top.
-Ken


----------

